# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هذه من السنن المندثرة في هذا الوقت

## آل عامر

سائل يقول :
قرأت في بعض كتب الفقه أنه يشرع للمعتمر أن يذبح هديا بعد عمرته استحبابا 
فهل هذه من السنن المندثرة في هذا الوقت
الجواب 
قال الشيخ : نعم هذه من السنن المندثرة ،لكن ليس السنة أنك إذا اعتمرت 
اشتريت شاة وذبحتها .
السنة: أن تسوق الشاة معك تأتي بها من بلادك، أو على الأقل من لميقات ،أو 
من أدنى الحل عند بعض العلماء ويسمى هذا سوق الهدي 
أما أن تذبح بعد العمرة هديا بدون سوق فهذا ليس من السنة
.
.
اللقاء الشهري مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله
شريط 7/2

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم

من الكتب المهمة التي جمعت أمثال هذه السنن كتاب (الوصية ببعض السنن شبه المنسيَّة) للأستاذة هيفاء بنت عبدالله الرشيد
وهو الجزء الأول من المجموعة، ولا أدري إن خرج الجزء الثاني أم لا
وأنبه إلى أنها أوردت جملة من السنن التي يعمل بها كثير من الناس، ويغفل عنها الكثير أيضاً

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> السنة: أن تسوق الشاة معك تأتي بها من بلادك، أو على الأقل من لميقات ،أو 
> من أدنى الحل عند بعض العلماء ويسمى هذا سوق الهدي 
> أما أن تذبح بعد العمرة هديا بدون سوق فهذا ليس من السنة


سمعت الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك قال مثلما قال. 
وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بكم ورحم الله المشايخ.

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيكم 
أذكر قديماً سألت الشيخ صالح العلوان شقيق الشيخ سليمان فرج الله عنهما عن هذه المسألة ، فقال : لم أشاهد أحداً يعمل بهذه السنة إلا الشيخ سليمان .
انتهى كلام شقيقه .
 وهناك لطيفة في الموضوع وهي أني قد سألت في أحد الأيام أحد المشايخ الكبار في بريدة عن مسألة من المسائل فذكر لي أنها سنة فقلت : يعني هذه السنة مهجورة يا شيخ ؟ فغضب الشيخ وقال : ليس كل سنة لا تطبقها أنت تظن أنها مهجورة هناك طلاب علم لا تفوتهم هذه السنن ولكنك لا تعلم عنهم فلا تقل ( سنة مهجورة ) .
فما رأيكم أيها المشايخ بكلامه ؟

----------


## آل عامر

> بارك الله فيكم
> من الكتب المهمة التي جمعت أمثال هذه السنن كتاب (الوصية ببعض السنن شبه المنسيَّة) للأستاذة هيفاء بنت عبدالله الرشيد
> وهو الجزء الأول من المجموعة، ولا أدري إن خرج الجزء الثاني أم لا
> وأنبه إلى أنها أوردت جملة من السنن التي يعمل بها كثير من الناس، ويغفل عنها الكثير أيضاً


وفيكم بارك 
لأبي معاذ محمود بن إمام 
(إخبارالطائفة المنصورة ببعض السنن المهجورة) 
أهدى إلي المؤلف نسخة من الكتاب ولكن لا أدري أين فقدته
وعلى كلام المؤلف أن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله طلب منه ألف نسخة
فمارأيك في الكتاب

----------


## الحمادي

> لأبي معاذ محمود بن إمام 
> (إخبارالطائفة المنصورة ببعض السنن المهجورة)



لم أرَ هذا الكتاب
فهل من معلومات عنه؟

----------


## الحمادي

الأخ أبا عمر القصيمي وفقه الله
تقليد الهدي وإشعاره وسوقه سنن يعمل بها بعض الناس، لكنهم قليل

وأما إطلاق (سنة مهجورة) فقد تكون صحيحة إذا استُعمِلتَ للتعبير عن هجران الغالب من الناس
وأما إطلاقها مع إرادة النفي المطلق فمشكل، كما ذكر الشيخ الذي سألتَه

----------


## آل عامر

> لم أرَ هذا الكتاب
> فهل من معلومات عنه؟


الأخ الحبيب والشيخ الكريم / عبدالله الحمادي -وفقه الله 
عنوان الكتاب/ تذكير الطائفة المنصورة ببعض السنن المهجورة
المؤلف/ أبو معاذ محمود بن إمام بن منصور 
الناشر / دار تيسير السنة
مصر- طنطا
وهو من سكان المدينة النبوية 
ولدي جوال المؤلف لو أردت ذلك أخي الحبيب

----------


## أبو أنس الموافي

زاد الله علمكم وطيب الله خاطركم 
سمعت كثيرا عن هذا المؤلف أبو معاذ محمود إمام بن منصور
كما أن المؤلف له كتب كثيره أصدرها بعد هذا الكتاب
منها إسكات الكلاب العاويه بفضائل خال المؤمنين معاوية
والشهب الحارقة على الخوارج المارقة
والرد الوافر على من قال أن تارك الصلاة ليس بكافر
وغيرها الكثير...............
جزاه الله خيرا وبارك لنا فيه

----------


## محمد خضر أبو عمر

> زاد الله علمكم وطيب الله خاطركم 
> سمعت كثيرا عن هذا المؤلف أبو معاذ محمود إمام بن منصور
> كما أن المؤلف له كتب كثيره أصدرها بعد هذا الكتاب
> منها إسكات الكلاب العاويه بفضائل خال المؤمنين معاوية
> والشهب الحارقة على الخوارج المارقة
> والرد الوافر على من قال أن تارك الصلاة ليس بكافر
> وغيرها الكثير...............
> جزاه الله خيرا وبارك لنا فيه


الرجل من أهل السنة و له كتب أخرى كثيرة و لطلب الكتب  يرجى الاتصال بالشيخ أحمد مكي من مصر : 00201117335508

----------


## عبد الله السبري

وماذا عن الكتاب السنن المهجورة للعمار؟

----------


## ابو علي الكردي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إليكم أخوتي كتاب

 تذكير الطائفة المنصورة
 ببعض السنن المهجورة 
تأليف: أبي معاذ محمود بن إمام بن منصور آل موافي
الناشر: دار عبادالرحمن - القاهرة 
الطبعة: الأولى 1433-2012 
ويمكنكم تحميله من هنا: http://iqra.ahlamontada.com/t5096-topic#8334

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

http://ia601601.us.archive.org/34/it...هجورة.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**الوصية ببعض السنن المنسية

**هيفاء بنت عبدالله الرشيد

**(وورد) من هنا:**
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24620
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread....4316#post74316

**للشاملة**:
http://shamela.ws/rep.php/book/584


*

----------

